# tell me if this could work



## puffdog (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey all, went to Lowes and found a 150 watt Industrial Grade High Pressure Sodium security light. It says that it operates on standard household current 120v. I asked the so called electrican there if it was possible to wire it to an extention cord since it runs off the same current and mount it to a moveable plate or pole. He said they were meant to be hard wired but it did seem possible. What do you all think.


----------



## yogi dc (Aug 21, 2006)

hey, you can do it. i have the same kinda light. it is very possible.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 22, 2006)

Definetely. And not at all difficult to do.

If it's one of those models with a day light sensor...yank that stuff out of the way so you're only dealing with powering the ballast and bulb.


----------



## monkey (Aug 22, 2006)

easy


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 22, 2006)

hey u said u got this a lowes.... i am looking for this what is it called and about how much did u spend on it..... also if u can take a pic pls do so i can get me one..... thanks alot and that was a good idea...... and yes it will work i am an electrician but i don't really under stand which one u have


----------



## puffdog (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for the help, Here is a pic and the description : Regent Lighting
Industrial Grade High Pressure Sodium Light ENERGY STAR,   
Bronze Finish
Light 24,000 - 31,500 square feet
Automatic twist - lock photo control included for quick and easy replacement
Premium Philips brand bulb included
High impact lens and engineered reflector delivers wide area lighting
Operates on 120 volt (standard household current), use 100 watt S54 or 150 watt, S55, mogul base, high pressure sodium bulbs

Now this is online at $79.00 but I went to the store and found one that says 150watt for $54.00 same light. Now I need to know how many would I need for a 2ft by 3ft closet, and how hot will it get.
Thanks again


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 22, 2006)

Yikes pd....yikes...


I was hoping you were talking about their smaller lamp. The model there, is a pig fat pig of a lamp. 

I ran two of them for, hellz, less than two weeks before finding a grow shop. Besides their bulk, they're a total drag to get securely balanced. So if ya get that one, have some clamps and locks handy.

Being as the back end of the housing is solid, and on the other side of it is the ballast, the back end of it is crazy ass hot. That dome it comes with needed some work too. 

Worst of all, both of them tended to start rattling ~ buzzing , it got pretty annoying after a while. 

So, I'm not saying to not go snag one or two...

but I am suggesting to keep the box and packaging in good shape for a while.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 22, 2006)

Found a pic of those hogs I had here for a while. Doesnt show much I know...I never got too many pics of them in action.


----------



## puffdog (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks man, Mutt has been pointing me to what I should get on another thread. I ask him to take a look and he agreed with you. He told me about insidesun.com looks good for the near future. Thanks again.


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 9, 2006)

hey where did u get that? can i get the 150w hps at homedepot for that price? cuss first i was ganna juss get like 6 24 inch fluoros and after i saw dis i thuoght dis is a way better idea.


----------

